# Adding wheels/rollers to a cab?



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I've been thinking of adding some wheels/rollers to my Mesa recto 2x12 cab just to make it easier to move around. Is there any reason not to do this?
Also, for a cab this size, what would the recommended wheel size be?
Thanks!


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I've added casters to most of my cabs, just check to make sure you aren't going to hit anything inside with the screws (on my JTM60 I came very close to the reverb tank - I was lucky). Keep them as far to the outside corners as you can.
And get good quality rubber wheels.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Your talking to the king of wheels. Rolling is a beautiful thing.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Where do get the wheels? I'd also like to do this to my 2x12.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

You can easily get them at any Home Depot or similar. Just make sure you spend the extra couple bucks and get the kind that lock into place. I put the cheapie ones on my YGL3 and every time I lean my guitar against it at jams, the amp starts rolling away on my and I have to dive to catch the guitar.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

or don't lean your guitar against the amp. Just asking for it IMO.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

I put casters on my 2x12 recto cab: it was a good move. I suggest removable casters. Once you get to the gig it can some times be advantageous to lean the cab back or put it on top of something else. Both of these things are harder with the wheels on. With removable casters you leave the rubber feet on and put the casters less towards the corners and more to the inside of the cab.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I've been thinking of adding some wheels/rollers to my Mesa recto 2x12 cab just to make it easier to move around. Is there any reason not to do this?
> Also, for a cab this size, what would the recommended wheel size be?
> Thanks!


+1 for what's been said ! sure is better than yankin' your back out, I still "suffer for my art" and love the sound of my bigger gear and still haul it around, casters do a great job !

p.s. wow! just noticed in your signature, that 153 of 200 lester was my old guitar !......awesome unique lester !!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Whew, thanks guys, was afraid I'd get called a wuss for wanting to put wheels on a 2x12. 
So no concerns with losing tone or anything by being off the ground?



> p.s. wow! just noticed in your signature, that 153 of 200 lester was my old guitar !......awesome unique lester


Seriously???? Test: What state are you in?

Bagpipe, is there a Princess Auto in Ottawa? According to their website they do. They have a great selection of this DIY stuff at good prices. 

I'll prob get fairly small ones to conserve space (if it were bigger than a 2x12 I'd get bigger ones), most likely with locks on them to prevent an accident.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Bagpipe, is there a Princess Auto in Ottawa? According to their website they do. They have a great selection of this DIY stuff at good prices.


Yeah, I think there is a Princess Auto in Ottawa (I'm not a "car guy" so I've never been there). I'll check it out - thanks for the tip.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

dwagar said:


> or don't lean your guitar against the amp. Just asking for it IMO.


Very true, but sometimes I forget. I need to start hauling my guitar stand to jams too. Fortunately, none of my axes are really expensive, but that doesn't mean I want any of them having unfortunate accidents.


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

My only issue with this is that I like a cabinet to be sitting directly on the floor. Not on a stand or crate or on it's wheels. I like the sound better when they are sitting directly on the floor.

My Rectifier 4x12 has removable wheels that slide and lock into place for this exact reason. Do the 2x12's not have this feature?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

another option - one of my ex guitar students built a trolly for his cab.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

JSX/6505 said:


> My Rectifier 4x12 has removable wheels that slide and lock into place for this exact reason. Do the 2x12's not have this feature?


Mesa doesn't include them with the 2x12's. I suggested the Mesa removable ones actually. And good cab/floor coupling is another reason to go with removables on top of the ones I gave.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Budda said:


> another option - one of my ex guitar students built a trolly for his cab.


I use one of these for my combo. It worked so-so for my 2x12 Rectifier cab. The cabs a little big for it, nicked up the edges a bit using it with this hand cart. (Click the image for purchase information)


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Yeah, I think there is a Princess Auto in Ottawa (I'm not a "car guy" so I've never been there). I'll check it out - thanks for the tip.


Princess auto is one of the best source of wheels. They usually have the good rubber ones that lock for around $7.


----------

